# Bobbin' With Bob



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tasha we missed the photo contest for the month of June by 48 hours. But I don’t know how mom would have picked just one photo.*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Welcome to Bobbin’ with Bob. *
*Let me show you how it’s done. *
*First you look at whatever it is in the water. *
*Next you close your eyes.*
*And finally you go after it. *


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*I think I got water in my nose.*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yeah, you go Bob. I’ll just watch you from over here*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sometimes you can tell how deep the water is if you reach out and touch the target.*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Whoa, that’s really deep. But I can see it. Okay, here I go…*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Great pictures!! I love when they go bobbing for toys! Mine do the same thing, though they just have their little kiddie pool.. they are very jealous of your pups' big dawg pool!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Remember, don't inhale!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bob! Can’t you go shake somewhere else?*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Treading water is not as easy as it looks. *


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Come on Dad, throw it again. But this time throw it in the really deep water. *


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Still can’t get my butt to submerge.*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*This part scares Mom every time. Don’t worry, I’m okay.*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hey Dad, forget about Bob. Play with me! Look, I can walk on water.*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*You may think you’re clever. But you just remember Bob, I was here first. *


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh i want a pool for my Dudu sooooo much, i take him to a dog pool every week, but nothing compares having your own pool


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

those pictures are great! What fun!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW me and Ruby are sooooooooooooo jelous 
we want a pool so much 
Ruby has her inflatable pool but its not the same 
great pictures the dogs look like they are having so much fun


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

those are awesome photos!! thanks for sharing them!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I really enjoyed these pics. Great shots of wonderful golden doggies.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

looks like great fun.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are wonderful! Love the underwater pics


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bob*

Bob and the pictures are just beautiful!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

GREAT PICTURES, and I love the name "BOB"


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great shots! I love them! I giggled at the "shaking the water off - still in the water" picture


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Great pictures!!! I love them!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those pictures are great, I had to go look at them a 2nd time. Lucky dogs...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I just loved you pictures- the captions were perfect!!


----------



## blond1155 (May 27, 2010)

they are ALL awesome pictures! They look like they have a blast! My parents have an inground pool, which my Tucker enjoys, as does my borther's chocolate lab, Doc. I wish it was tile like yours. I'm always worrying about the liner getting cut with Tucker's nails, because when he gets tired, he walks on his hind legs in the four foot section! But, so far, so good!:crossfing


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Loved seeing your pic's, so cute, he really is enjoying it, wish I had a pool to see what mine would do.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Those are wonderful! Love the underwater pics


The underwater pics! That's what I forgot... :thinking: but those are on the underwater camera and the boyfriend has that camera with him today. Check back tomorrow for the underwater photo.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh those are the best pictures. I love your captions too. What a guy that Bob is.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I love your pictures and the captions are perfect!! I had to laugh at the sequence of pictures of Bob getting ready to dive for his toy. When he closes his eyes it looks like he's getting ready to hold his breath.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

2golddogs said:


> I love your pictures and the captions are perfect!! I had to laugh at the sequence of pictures of Bob getting ready to dive for his toy. When he closes his eyes it looks like he's getting ready to hold his breath.


I think, two months ago when those photos were taken, at that point he was holding his breath... and keeping his eyes closed. He was still doing quick in and out dunks and would only go in as deep as his eyes. 

Now when he dunks his entire head in for a 4-5 second look around I can see the bubbles rise as he exhales to keep the water out of his nostrils.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Those pics were too cute!! ALL of them!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics! Aw, Bob has sure grown up... 
I still remember the puppy pic when he was being introduced to the pool and he was clinging on for dear life. That pic made me smile ear to ear. Still does, each time I think about it.


----------



## Sadies_Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

Always get a big smile when I see pics of Goldens Swimming - they do so enjoy it !!

Keep umm coming !!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What fabulous photos! I am amazed to see him stand on his back legs like that! And deep sea diving, fantastic.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> What fabulous photos! I am amazed to see him stand on his back legs like that! And deep sea diving, fantastic.


Because Bob is such a big boy he discovered early in life that he could touch bottom in the shallow end of the pool. And from that point on he was often seen doing the stroll.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Love the pics and your captions !


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Great pics! Aw, Bob has sure grown up...
> I still remember the puppy pic when he was being introduced to the pool and he was clinging on for dear life. That pic made me smile ear to ear. Still does, each time I think about it.


Is this the photo you were thinking about?

He was quite a character from the very beginning.., starting with the first day he followed Natasha into the river. And the week that followed when he grabbed the life ring every time he went into the pool


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is the cutest picture ever..why swim when the human will give you a ride!!
Puppy swim lessons with the life ring is just to sweet.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

loved all the pics !!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, that was fun! You got some fabulous sequence pics, love them!

And, Bob, what a face, esp. the worried puppy face


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

o da bobb. yoo berrie talintid. yoo wunda bee da fwimmie teesher atda mi momeez skool bout dis?

i lobe yoo

dis is da buddy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots. Thanks for bringing a smile to my face with your crew. They lead a blessed life.


----------



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

Those are great pictures  I love the captions! Looks like they are having fun!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh boy - it's so hot here I would gladly go Bobbin with Bob. What lucky pups that is a "way" better pool then our little kiddie pool!! Love the pics!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so bummed that you missed the photo contest...I loved all of the pics!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Ah..here are the underwater pictures... so you can see what it looks like below the surface of the water.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Fantastic photos, beautiful dogs !


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great shot. I like the under water pictures


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures of Bbobb-da-Bobben-Beasty-Boi n Momma Tasha! When you mentioned "Underwater Pic's" I busted out laughing...I could see you cascading into the pool with your camera...'coz of your exuberant Pack of Wild Puppies!  

Love seeing such a happy pair!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I really enjoyed your pictures and captions, thanks so much for posting them!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Great pictures of Bbobb-da-Bobben-Beasty-Boi n Momma Tasha! When you mentioned "Underwater Pic's" I busted out laughing...I could see you cascading into the pool with your camera...'coz of your exuberant Pack of Wild Puppies!
> 
> Love seeing such a happy pair!


Do you remember that day? I do! I was holding my brand new digital Nikon D-80 I took one more step to get a better picture and suddenly I was thinking "Oh no" as I fell into the deep end of the pool and went down to the bottom, camera and all.:thinking: 

The D-80 is neither an underwater camera nor is it waterproof. But I lucked out... I immediately removed the battery and towel dried it the best I could. Then I removed the lens, turned on the dehumidifier, and set all the parts out to dry for the next 2 days. When I put the battery back in and turned it on it was working just fine.

Since that day we we did purchase the Olympus Stylus 770 SW which is an underwater camera. And that is what we used for the underwater photos.


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Love the pics, thank you for sharing.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Great pics!!!! How did you get Bob to go from putting his head in only up to his eyes to going underwater?


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great picture... the underwater ones are pretty cool. Obviously the dogs love the pool


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

wicamnca said:


> Great pics!!!! How did you get Bob to go from putting his head in only up to his eyes to going underwater?


I really can't take credit for this... my primary function is lifeguard. This underwater action is something that Bob has taught himself to do. He would push his pool toys underwater and then dunk for them. Eventually we weighted the dokken for him so it stayed submerged and floated a few inches below the surface. But once he mastered that Bob carried it out to the deeper water where it was a foot below the surface. And he would practice, practice, practice until I would call him out of the pool.

Eventually we shortened the tether once again. And once again he is carrying it out to the deep end and letting go... where he has to dive 3-4 feet deep to retrieve it from the bottom of the pool.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Is this the photo you were thinking about?
> 
> He was quite a character from the very beginning.., starting with the first day he followed Natasha into the river. And the week that followed when he grabbed the life ring every time he went into the pool


Yep, that's the one. He's been so darn cute with his antics since he was a pup. Life With Bob, never a dull moment.
Keep the pics coming, they're great!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a Olympus 790 SW and Love it! It's in my pocket all the time...even take it to bed...just in case Tailer does something really cute while sleeping!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Someone else posted the question, "How much swimming is too much?" 

It's a good question, one that I've asked myself. Bob does not go swimming every day, but some days he goes swimming several times. 

Now that he is trying to dive to the bottom of the pool he is working a lot harder then the days when he was just paddling around on the surface. But we live in Florida and it's hot... and pool time the best way for Bob to get exercise and stay cool.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Bob is one very cool golden....I love his swimming/diving pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love the underwater shots. Bob is a regular Jaques Cousteau.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

No new photos today... we missed the photo of a lifetime. Bob dove down to the bottom of the pool to retrieve the dokken... and when he went to turn he managed to do a full underwater somersault. When he surfaced he looked as though he was every bit as surprised as we were.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool pix  I have a dog that likes to bathe her toys and balls - she is a great bobber too  And as a bonus all her toys stay nice and clean!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Love your pictures. How fun...I now need a pool. He looks like he was made to be in the water with you.

Someone in my area really needs to open a pool just for GOldens.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What great pictures and Bob is amazing! I love the one of him doing the stroll!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bob & Tash*

Bob & Tash

I LOVE YOUR PICTURES!!! What a gorgeous pool and a gorgeous Bob!!!

Do you need to detangle Bob's fur after he's been in the pool.

Our 10 month old Samoyed, TOnka, went surfing in our pool, and his fur is tangled.
*Look at Tonka's video!!





*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Surfin' with Tonka and Bobbin' with Bob... what a twosome that would be. 

The only part of Bob's coat that I ever seem to find mats or tangles would be his chest area. The rest of his coat is pretty much maintenance free. He doesn't seem to have much of an undercoat. A few good shakes and he is almost dry 30 minutes later. 

Natasha is another story... she has the coat of a polar bear. It is so very thick with undercoat. Once she is wet it takes several hours and a lot of toweling before she is close to dry. 

The undercoat on Tasha's back often prevents the brush from reaching her skin. This is the area that seems to take forever to dry. And it is the underside of her tail that seems to get tangled and matted.


Tasha's coat did not get long (or darken) until she was over 3 years old. 
So maybe Bob's coat will also undergo some serious changes in the coming year.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BobNTash*

BobNTash

Yes, I think that Bob and Tonka would make an awesome duo!!

Thanks for sharing about their coats!! Tonka has a double coat and it is probably not meant to get so wet. I know they sell spray on detangler at the pet store and I just might have to get some!!

How DEEP IS YOUR POOL? Looks Deep and Beautiful!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Not so very deep... perhaps 7' at the deepest point... but most of the pool is shallower than that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Our pool*

Our pool is shallow around edges, but about 5 ft. in the middle.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Our pool is shallow around edges, but about 5 ft. in the middle.


About the same here as I can walk around the edges... and of course the shallow end of the pool is around 3 feet deep.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BobNTash*

BobNTash

What kind of Camera do you have-is it an underwater camera?
How much was it?

I'm showing my Hubby your pictures-he thinks they are just wonderful!!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

This information is posted earlier in this thread. The underwater camera used was an Olympus Stylus 770 SW .... camera is about 3 years old and I don't know they make this particular model any more. At the time I bought it I think it was under $300.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh boy, they are brilliant pics - Reeva would be soooo jealous of Bob if I let her have a peek.

More pleeeease


----------

